# Noob....



## y4k (Apr 24, 2013)

Hi guys, firstly like to say very happy to have been accepted to the forum and look forward to reading about some wild and wonderful fishing stories, but am new to the sport of Kayak fishing only recently purchased my first 'yak' still yet to pick it up even lol but was after a few beginner lvl locations to try it out and get a feel for what its all about, any info greatly appreciated, estuaries or fresh water rivers probably my best bet first up but anything that is worth a visit further down the line will be taken into consideration, look forward to hearing from anyone that can help, cheers Richard.


----------



## yakgear (Mar 3, 2012)

Great nick name y4k ..

Good luck with the new yak.. Check out the safety section can be a lifesaver..

What sort of yak did you get and where is home ?

Careful of the addiction.. Get out whilst you still can..


----------



## Salty Dog (Sep 18, 2005)

Welcome aboard Y4k. Where are you based? There should be someone on here that could give you a few suggestions on where to go, (not in a bad way ;-) )


----------



## y4k (Apr 24, 2013)

I guess when asking for advice on where i can start fishing my area would be kind of handy lol i am from Gippsland in Victoria approx an hr and a half from the city and as of yet i dont have any fishing stories to tell as im not picking up the kayak until the weekend after next when ill make the trek to sydney where its being built. I purchased a Marine Man Pro Angler, http://i764.photobucket.com/albums/xx28 ... f460fc.jpg
Hopefully soon will have some pics and stories to share with u all, until then Happy Fishing


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

SurfanFish said:


> Welcome Richard. There are a bunch of nutcases down your way. They'll likely be along in due course.


ahem!

Welcome Richard. If you're nearby then Blue Rock is always a good bet if the weathers nice, or if you want to start extra safe theres always lake narracan. You can stand up in most parts of that  
let us know when you get your boat & we'l have to organize a trip.


----------



## cheaterparts (Jul 3, 2010)

TheFishinMusician said:


> SurfanFish said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome Richard. There are a bunch of nutcases down your way. They'll likely be along in due course.
> ...


there are a few guys from the valley that head down to our muddy pond called westernport from time to time
it's quite a good fishery once you get up to speed wit your yak


----------



## y4k (Apr 24, 2013)

TheFishinMusician said:


> SurfanFish said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome Richard. There are a bunch of nutcases down your way. They'll likely be along in due course.
> ...


Yeah i think ill start at Blue Rock nice and open cant get into too much trouble, was at Lake Narracan on the weekend and the water lvl is even lower than normal so probably only good for scenic BBQs at the moment  Will get a few outings under my belt before i venture out with an audience lol would hate for the 'Noob' title to stick  but for sure once im comfortable on it would be awesome to do a trip, appreciate the offer.


----------

